# عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2008)

كل واحد يدخل يكتب اسمه

 واسم حبيبة 

ويشوف ابنة المستقبلى 

هيبققى شكلة عامل ازاى

 وياريت كل واحد يدخل 

يورينا ابنة شكلة عامل ازاى



وادى اللينك 
http://www.byebe.com/en/​​


----------



## cuteledia (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

حلوة اوي اوي..... شكرا علي تعبك ومحبتك..يسوع يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*



cuteledia قال:


> حلوة اوي اوي..... شكرا علي تعبك ومحبتك..يسوع يباركك



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووورك 
بس فين الواد الالى طلعلك 
هههههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

شكرا ليك يا حبيبى على الموضوع دة 

وهما طلعولى الواد دة بس فين ابنك انت


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير على مرووووووووووووورك ياباشا 
ابنى اهه 



​


----------



## cuteledia (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

هما طلعولي الولد الامور ده
C:\********s and Settings\Dodo\Desktop\New Folder (2)\im031.jpg


----------



## cuteledia (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

مش عارفة انزل الصورة


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

*يا نهار ابيض
بئى انا ابنى هيبئى عبيت اوى كدى ههههههههههههههه
لا بس امور بردو
طالع لمامتو طبعا هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## s_h (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*



جيلان قال:


> *يا نهار ابيض
> بئى انا ابنى هيبئى عبيت اوى كدى ههههههههههههههه
> لا بس امور بردو
> طالع لمامتو طبعا هههههههههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههه
يخلك من الشبه اربعين
وعلى فكرة هو شكلو زملكاوى
ههههههههههههههههههه
من S_H الاهلاوى


----------



## s_h (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

مرسى يا باشا على اللعبة الجميلة
بس كدة انت هتعقد الزملكوية


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*



جيلان قال:


> *يا نهار ابيض
> بئى انا ابنى هيبئى عبيت اوى كدى ههههههههههههههه
> لا بس امور بردو
> طالع لمامتو طبعا هههههههههههههههههه*



ايه الجمال ده كله 
صحيح هيطلع لمين 
لمامته طبعا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا على المروووووووووور​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*



s_h قال:


> مرسى يا باشا على اللعبة الجميلة
> بس كدة انت هتعقد الزملكوية



فين ابنك انت ياباشا 
عايزين نشوفه 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على المرووووووووووور ​​


----------



## s_h (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

للأسف مبعرفش اعرف الصورة قلى على الطريقة و انا هورية للمنتدى كلة


----------



## emy (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

_ابنى طلع نفس اللى طلع لفادى احلى ديانه _
_مرسى اوى ليك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ياايمى على مروووووووووورك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

*كدة يا كوو انا ابنى ده 
اه صح ما انا نسيت 


انا بصيتلك كتير وانا حامل فيه 



​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياانجى 
ال بصتلى ال
ههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووورك ​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك ياسندباد
بس فين الواد عايزين نشوفه 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*







دا ابني في المستقبل يا خارشي طالع لابوه زي القمر رغم من ابوه احلي بكتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
بس يلي بقي اعمل ايه اللي يجيبو كوكو مان كله كويس
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي جدا علي الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع 
وبعدين ايه العيال الحلوه دى 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووورك
> نورتى الموضوع
> وبعدين ايه العيال الحلوه دى
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك
ابدا دي حاجه بسيطه من مجايب الاستاذ كوكو مان ربنا يخليه لينا ويجابلنا عيال اكتر واكتر وربنا يستر علي الباقي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عايز تعرف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياباشا 
ربنا يخلى  كوكو مان 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------

